# [How to] Delete your post



## Makai Guy

Because of the possibility of inadvertently deleting entire threads, only BBS Staff can delete posts.

You may, however, *edit* your post to remove your posted text in the first 48 hours after posting.  It is suggested that you replace it with some sort of explanation, such as:





> [Duplicate post removed]


or





> [Upon further reflection, I've removed my post]



See: [How to] Edit your post

*After 48 hours has passed*
Due to flagrant abuse in the past, you cannot edit your own post after 48 hours -- this can only be done by a member of the BBS staff.​​If your needs can be accommodated by just adding a reply giving extra information (such as "_This offer no longer available_") please do so.​​If you wish to have a staff member remove your post completely, you may request this by reporting the post.  See [How to] Report a problem post.  This requires time and work on the part of the bbs staff, so please limit these requests to where it is _absolutely necessary_.​​*IMPORTANT:* If requesting your post be deleted, _you must__ provide your reason for this request_. Note that, if others have given of their time and effort to reply to your post, it may be a disservice to them if your post is removed, and your request may be denied.​

*Other BBS Help Topics*​


----------

